# Mini reboot



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi 

I was hoping to get some suggestions on a recent problem before I contact Tivo. My mini started to go to sleep after the most recent update and the only way I can get it back was to unplug it. It always happens within a 24 hour period and sometimes after just a couple hours. I first thought it was a defective unit so I traded it out with a almost new spare I had. The new unit was good for about a day and a half and now, since it has updated, it is doing the same thing. So I am assuming it is something to do with the update. I am going to trade out the power supply to see if that changes things but I can't think of anything else. I am hoping some one might have an idea as to why this is happening.

Thanks for any response.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Please be more specific. What does going to sleep mean? Is the tuner being used from the host show that the Mini is using it? That's: Info, down. Tuners are shown. What happens when you hit the Live TV button on the Mini remote??

I guess you know that after four hours of inactivity the Mini disconnects. If the disconnect is due to a four hour time out there may be a screen saver displayed.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry to not be more descriptive, the mini is totally unresponsive and the TV monitor does not get a signal. If I try any command from the remote nothing happens. I have tried plugging the hdmi cable in a different slot with out success so the only thing that works is to pull the plug and let it reboot. 

I am also noting the system information the software version is 20.5.4a on the mini and on my other two machines(Roamio & Premeire) it's 20.5.2a. Not sure if that could be a problem...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MrPlastic said:


> Sorry to not be more descriptive, the mini is totally unresponsive and the TV monitor does not get a signal. If I try any command from the remote nothing happens. I have tried plugging the hdmi cable in a different slot with out success so the only thing that works is to pull the plug and let it reboot.
> 
> I am also noting the system information the software version is 20.5.4a on the mini and on my other two machines(Roamio & Premeire) it's 20.5.2a. Not sure if that could be a problem...


Thanks. I'm using the same software. I wish I could make an educated guess, but nothing comes to mind. A total guess would be something changed that made your Mini's configuration unhappy with the update. I would turn off the channel logos, that's under option "A" in the guide. I use my Mini every day. I've never had a problem. Well, if I have my Roamio in Standby the Mini may power up without sound. So I don't do that. It's a small cheap TV.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the response Joe and I did turn off the logos, but I suspect it'll have about the same effect as changing out the power supply. That the problem appeared with the software update and with two different units says something but I am not sure what. I don't think Tivo support will be much help. The next time it happens I plan to move the unit to a different room. Not sure if that could change something...


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Well feed me peanuts & call me Dumbo...

I am probably going to jinx myself but turning off the logos seems to have done the trick. I set up the other unit in a different room and turned off the logos on it and both units have made it 24 hours without a problem. I am tempted to turn them back on to check but if it ain't broke...:up:


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm experiencing the same issue.

Tivo mini, connected to a Roamio Pro. Today we found the unit unresponsive (the TV said it didn't have a signal on the HDMI input). The light was on on the mini, but it wasn't doing anything. Pull the power, and it reboots and all is fine.

However, it lasted only about 3 hours before the same thing happened.

It's rebooting now, and when it is done, I'll turn off the channel logos, but something seems broken...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KevinG said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue.
> 
> Tivo mini, connected to a Roamio Pro. Today we found the unit unresponsive (the TV said it didn't have a signal on the HDMI input). The light was on on the mini, but it wasn't doing anything. Pull the power, and it reboots and all is fine.
> 
> ...


It would be good to have a second opinion. I never saw it, but I don't have a Bolt and I turned off the logos after a week. My kitchen TV is too small and my eyes are too old.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

We have 3 other minis in the house. But they are rarely used. I checked one of them (the one most used of the remaining 3) and it was fine. I didn't check the other 2 (yet). If this is an HDMI handshake issue (SWAG), then the particular TV that it is connected to could also be part of the problem...


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

and no problems. 

I think Kevin is on to something with the handshake issue. I have it connected up to a fairly new Sony Bravia and I just went into the menu to see and sure enough the Sync control was on. Just too lazy to mess with it until now. I guess I could turn the logos on to see if it would work but I wait and see if there is interest. It's kinda nice not having to reboot...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MrPlastic said:


> and no problems.
> 
> I think Kevin is on to something with the handshake issue. I have it connected up to a fairly new Sony Bravia and I just went into the menu to see and sure enough the Sync control was on. Just too lazy to mess with it until now. I guess I could turn the logos on to see if it would work but I wait and see if there is interest. It's kinda nice not having to reboot...


I don't believe in HDMI/CEC/ARC control. I have too many devices and my AVR is just a nice sounding switch.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It would be good to have a second opinion. I never saw it, but I don't have a Bolt and I turned off the logos after a week. *My kitchen TV is too small and my eyes are too old.*


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, turning the channel logos off didn't do the trick for me. The mini needed to be unplugged again this evening...

I suppose if I'm the only one having this problem, I might have a failing mini that is unrelated to this most recent software release...but the timing is very suspicious!


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Kevin

It's back I had it happen again I am not sure if it is the handshake issue either. My television doesn't seem to recognize the mini as a device. I had turned off the Sync but just for grins I turned it back on. I had gone a little over two days without having to reboot. Are any of your other minis doing it? You might trade one out and see if it's localized.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

MrPlastic said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> It's back I had it happen again I am not sure if it is the handshake issue either. My television doesn't seem to recognize the mini as a device. I had turned off the Sync but just for grins I turned it back on. I had gone a little over two days without having to reboot. Are any of your other minis doing it? You might trade one out and see if it's localized.


Ah, so we're in the same boat, it would seem.

One of the other minis is used daily (but only once each morning). My wife hasn't complained, so we can safely assume that that one is behaving. One other one is in my son's room...kids don't watch TV anymore, so that one is effectively never used. Tonight I'll swap it with the one that has been having trouble.

That's not a great test, since we won't know if the swapped one was *also* having trouble where it was, but it's the best I can do... The one that is used daily happens to be a newer one that has RF remote capability built in, and we're actually taking advantage of that where it is located...so that one can't be the guinea pig.

I'll keep this thread up-to-date on any developments...


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

When it first started happening I traded them out and it started happening on the new unit after it updated. I will set up the other one in a different room and see if it starts there. I did it for about a day with no problems and then took it down. 
I can't see both units being defective and I agree it is suspicious that it happened after the update... But I would feel "better" if more people were complaining


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

MrPlastic said:


> When it first started happening I traded them out and it started happening on the new unit after it updated. I will set up the other one in a different room and see if it starts there. I did it for about a day with no problems and then took it down.
> I can't see both units being defective and I agree it is suspicious that it happened after the update... But I would feel "better" if more people were complaining


Right. If the update broke us, it should have broke more people, I would think. But the fact that it happened to both of us right after the update... *sigh*


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

for almost 2 days. I did adjust the Sync on the television turned it back on but I don't really think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

My "problematic" mini continued to be a problem. I swapped it with an unused one in the house, and it has been fine for 3 days.

I wonder if there is a way to pull logs or anything off of a mini. I'd love to know what's "wrong" with the one that is rebooting.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Both of my units have been good since the last incident. The only two things I've changed are the logos and the television HDMI control is set off but it doesn't recognize the mini as a device. 
Logs would be nice, I use Squeezebox music devices and it's easier to resolve problems. 
I don't think this is a hardware problem (it happened to both my units) and not sure why it is not still happening to me, could come back. I thought I resolved it with the logos and then it happened again and I went in and turned off the Sync and all has been good since then. But not sure if doing that really did anything. But I'd be interested if you are able to resolve it or if the new unit develops the problem.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess you know that after four hours of inactivity the Mini disconnects. If the disconnect is due to a four hour time out there may be a screen saver displayed.


Thanks, I was wondering what the time period was, as I am new to Tivo and Mini.

What constitutes inactivity? No remote presses? No signal to TV?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JayMan747 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering what the time period was, as I am new to Tivo and Mini.
> 
> What constitutes inactivity? No remote presses? No signal to TV?


No access by the remote. Note that if you get an EAS message it will wake up the Mini and that starts the four hour timer also. I turn my TV off. I use the Mini daily while at breakfast, so it's used just over an hour every day.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

No commands that the host unit receives. I have been watching the mini and it asked me if I was still there before it goes to a screen saver mode. But should "wake up" when you press a command on the remote.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I put the original mini back in place and turned the logos back on. Everything was fine for almost 2 days nd then the TV didn't recognize the HDMI input so I rebooted and no recognition from the TV so I did again and again. I could tell the mini was still working because of the light on the front so I decided to try the composite jacks and sure enough that's what had happened was the HDMI on the mini was no longer functioning. But what was interesting was before I was able to kick it back in with the reboot. 
I have taken the logos off and am now just using the composite jacks. I am hoping the next Tivo update fixes this problem.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

So I swapped the HDMI cables on the TV replacing the Bluray with the mini and vice versa. & voila they both send a signal to the TV so I am going to see how long this lasts...


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> No access by the remote. Note that if you get an EAS message it will wake up the Mini and that starts the four hour timer also. I turn my TV off. I use the Mini daily while at breakfast, so it's used just over an hour every day.


Similar situation with Tivo Mini in bedroom. TV will auto-off in 3 hours if shorter timer not set manually. So, is it 4 hours after the TV turns off? -or 4 hours from last remote press?

I'm going to add 2 more minis for a total of 3. if there is an EAS message, would it wake all 3 if they are in standby mode and TV off? That would really be a pain to lose all those tuners for recordings for 4 hours.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JayMan747 said:


> Similar situation with Tivo Mini in bedroom. TV will auto-off in 3 hours if shorter timer not set manually. So, is it 4 hours after the TV turns off? -or 4 hours from last remote press?
> 
> I'm going to add 2 more minis for a total of 3. if there is an EAS message, would it wake all 3 if they are in standby mode and TV off? That would really be a pain to lose all those tuners for recordings for 4 hours.


Relax. If a tuner is needed, the Mini will get a message that unless you hit a key, your tuner is going to be used to record. The channel will change and the recording begins. Yes, four hours from the last remote activity. Sometimes a message will appear on the host that a channel change is needed on a different tuner. They can be ignored or cleared.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Relax. If a tuner is needed, the Mini will get a message that unless you hit a key, your tuner is going to be used to record. The channel will change and the recording begins. Yes, four hours from the last remote activity. Sometimes a message will appear on the host that a channel change is needed on a different tuner. They can be ignored or cleared.


Thanks.

I'm new to Tivo, so I have a lot of questions...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JayMan747 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm new to Tivo, so I have a lot of questions...


Is your Mini having reboot problems? If not, you might find a thread that has a better title. You should get more help that way.


----------

